# Walleye Run Litter



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

So, just got off the Maumee Bait and Tackle website River Report and this pic they posted caught my eye. Nice fish but look at all the trash left on the rocks. I detest all these guys who claim to love the outdoors and this amazing fishery we have right here in NW Ohio, and yet leave plastic bottles laying on the ground. Even if the people fishing in this area didn't leave the bottles please do your part and pick them up. Whenever we can, we should pack out more than we take in. If you see some trash in your fishing or hunting area please do your part and pick up what some other non-caring slob left behind! To all of us who do this now a hearty thanks for trying to keep our waterways and public lands clean!!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

It is a river. How do you know if fishermen left them? Anything and anyone could if threw it into the water and it lands there, or sewer. I agree though, I’ve seen plenty of so called fishermen leave their trash behind!!!!


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

If you reread my post, I said I can't say the fishermen left it behind. Yes, could have washed up on shore. But my guess is more likely someone left them behind. Point being, if you see it just pick it up, it's the right thing to do!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Raylaser said:


> If you reread my post, I said I can't say the fishermen left it behind. Yes, could have washed up on shore. But my guess is more likely someone left them behind. Point being, if you see it just pick it up, it's the right thing to do!


gotcha, it’s so sad to see it, and it’s everylake and river anymore.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I routinely fish the Maumee river walleye run and can say for a fact that there are alot of slobs out there fishing. It’s nothing to see cig butts, cans, bottles you name it drifting by as you fish from someone just upstream of you. I’ve said stuff to people right beside me and they look at you like you have no right to say anything to them about it. The banks and trails have trash al over them but sadly it’s no different than most popular fishing locations. But I’ll also say out of the thousands of people that come to the run it’s really a small handful that are disrespectful like that. Only 5% could still be hundreds tho.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

There's probably more pounds of lead in the river than there are actual walleye eggs… Lol... it amazes me that they still allow the use of lead weights in the maumee


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

9Left said:


> There's probably more pounds of lead in the river than there are actual walleye eggs… Lol... it amazes me that they still allow the use of lead weights in the maumee


Nobody could afford to loose 2# of tungsten each trip lol


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

9Left said:


> There's probably more pounds of lead in the river than there are actual walleye eggs… Lol... it amazes me that they still allow the use of lead weights in the maumee


When Gary owned Maumee Tackle he would pour 6k pounds of lead every year for the run.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

And fishing line is the worst. If I had a dollar for every foot of line I've picked up on the banks of maumee I could retire. I have zero respect for anyone that can't pick up after themselves


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> When Gary owned Maumee Tackle he would pour 6k pounds of lead every year for the run.


i believe it! I also liked Gary's daily reports better.


----------



## Dipnet (10 mo ago)

Raylaser said:


> So, just got off the Maumee Bait and Tackle website River Report and this pic they posted caught my eye. Nice fish but look at all the trash left on the rocks. I detest all these guys who claim to love the outdoors and this amazing fishery we have right here in NW Ohio, and yet leave plastic bottles laying on the ground. Even if the people fishing in this area didn't leave the bottles please do your part and pick them up. Whenever we can, we should pack out more than we take in. If you see some trash in your fishing or hunting area please do your part and pick up what some other non-caring slob left behind! To all of us who do this now a hearty thanks for trying to keep our waterways and public lands clean!!
> 
> View attachment 485280


Yes well said, true outdoors people would not do that and one day we will not have these beautiful places to enjoy so everyone do your part to keep nature prestine!


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Litter from the walleye run is bad, but just wait until the white bass starts, trash is worse then! I live within walking distance to the maumee, and each year we deal with this problem.


----------



## Dipnet (10 mo ago)

normd said:


> Litter from the walleye run is bad, but just wait until the white bass starts, trash is worse then! I live within walking distance to the maumee, and each year we deal with this problem.





normd said:


> Litter from the walleye run is bad, but just wait until the white bass starts, trash is worse then! I live within walking distance to the maumee, and each year we deal with this problem.


Try this as we did on one of our fishing spots. We put out a garbage can and sign saying $500 fine for littering and we are watching.It worked!


----------



## luv2phish (May 28, 2010)

Dipnet said:


> Try this as we did on one of our fishing spots. We put out a garbage can and sign saying $500 fine for littering and we are watching.It worked!


After the spawning runs are over, there is a group of volunteers that pick up fishing line and lead.I came from Findlay one year to do my part.Met some nice caring people.Please do your part and pick up any trash that you see,every little bit helps.


----------

